# Prince of Persia: Sands of Time install problems



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Every time I click to install, just about half way through installation an error message comes up saying the following:

Game Videos
Common Video Files
E:/data2.cab
Incorrect function

What's the problem? How do I fix this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

did u buy the game?


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Yes I did, but I've had this problem with other Ubi Soft games too (Splinter Cell had a video error when installing too).


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If you have more than one CD drive, try installing the CD from another drive. If not, try copying the CD onto your hard drive, and isntalling it from there (Not sure if it works with Ubi games, Blizzard says to do it with theirs though, so it's worth a shot).


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

I tried copying to the harddrive, but an error comes up while copying the file with the data2.cab. I also only have one CD drive, and a DVD rom drive. What else can I do, what's causing this problem?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You can try it in the DVD drive, they read CD's as well.

Look at the CD for scratches, or other physical damage...if you can't copy the file, then it seems like the CD is scratched.


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

I can see a small crack in the center of the disk. I'm going back to the store tomorrow, hopefully they'll accept it back (I just got it today). I'll report back tomorrow with the new copy, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## vikas.sharma13 (May 9, 2008)

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time install problems
Every time I click to install, just about half way through installation an error message comes up saying the following:

Game Videos
Common Video Files
E:/data2.cab
Incorrect function 

same error. cannot copy contents either. no alternate cd to bu also. need data2.cab file to play the game. pls help immdtly.


----------



## vikas.sharma13 (May 9, 2008)

pls reply i am waiting


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

this is a VERY old thread, it would be worth while starting a new one for your problem


----------



## vikas.sharma13 (May 9, 2008)

i want the data2.cab file for the game to play. I tried al options its not working. pls help


----------

